
Quora automatically makes you follow your Facebook friends - tomerzei
https://www.quora.com/Why-does-Quora-automatically-make-me-follow-people?share=1
======
jrnichols
This is strange. I'm logged into Quora with Facebook, but it doesn't show that
I'm following everyone at all.

------
joe563323
One of the annoying websites forcing to login.

